# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  [GUIDE] The Final Guide for gathering (Herbalism, Mining, Gas Clouds and Treasure)

## mrmr

Hello there

Searched forum a bit, but didn't find any post talking of this method, so here we go!

I bet everyone with a gathering profession has seen those screenshots of maps with routes "painted" on them...well, wouldn't you like those painted maps directly ingame? Well i do...so using some addons i got them...but not only that...you can have even more!

Well, first thing you'll need is an ingame database of those nodes...and i bet you all know Gatherer.
Well, i'll not use it...instead go to wowace.com and download the two following mods:
GatherMate
GatherMate_Data
These two, will adds nodes on your map...both mining and herbalism nodes!

Second thing you need is another addon...the one that will paint those routes on your map (and minimap too!)
The mod is called...guess guess...routes!
Routes
On this page you'll get an idea of what you're getting

Now, you need to login loading these 3 mods.
Once logged, type /routes in chat...and a config window should pop up.

It's time to add your preferred routes.
Browse to "Add", put in a name, click "OK", then choose node types you're interested in and click "Create Route" and voila...a raw route should be created. (if you've installed all the mods correctly, you should get GatherMate nodes types in the Add window).



Now go browse your routes...and go to your newly created route (there should be only one for now)
Once there, go to the optimization tab and click "Cluster" (the default is to cluster togheter nodes at 60yards range, pretty nice).
After clustered your nodes you need to create your final route...just click "Foreground" and your route is ready to use.



Here's the route for herbs in Borean Tundra



Now, while you fly around in Borean Tundra (with "default" settings) you'll get those lines over your minimap too...follow them, with tracking on and you visit every possible spawn of those nodes.
The database contain all the dots you get on the wowdb.com map, like:
Goldclover - Objects - WOWDB
You can create how many routes you want, routes for every single material you wanna farm too! Do it for every zone! It's all up to your imagination...

Well, it's all pretty cool, isn't??
Guess what? it's not all...you can get MORE...

First off, if you have TomTom installed, you can get it to work with your routes  :Smile: 
Easy as some Keybinds to start/stop/change_direction and you'll get you arrow pointing to the next node.



Last thing...isn't annoying to flying around while watching your minimap (it can be very MINI, isn't?) to get spawn around?
I don't know if it's annoying for you, but it is for me...VERY annoying...
Don't Worry, i've a solution for this too.
The problem is the minimap...so, let's get a minimap addon that solve this.
SexyMap
...baahh, is too sexy for me...i don't like minimaps with such c00l graphics (i use it as simple squared map), but it has an AWESOME feature called HudMap.



well select those options, tweak to your liking and Keybind this feature.
When you're going for a gathering session, just turn it on and you'll get route and dots in the middle of your screen, so you'll not have to look to a TINY minimap (in a corner!!!).
Too bad...for now i cannot show you how it looks, but try it and you'll not be able to gather mats without it!

Well, this is the End i guess, hope you'll find those suggestion usefull.
Now it's nomore problematic gets those ****ing dots/veins/herbs around...still boring, but not so HARD!
This is all based on my own expirence and i felt like sharing it

Hope you've enjoyed it...

----------


## cocoapuffsrg00d

Very nice find, but I actually prefer Gatherer for personal reasons. You think that Routes addon would work with Gatherer.

----------


## mrmr

It will
Routes will get nodes from Gatherer, GatherMate and Handynotes...maybe even more.

Btw, if you use Gatherer cause "sharing" feature...there's a plugin called GatherMate_Sharing

From what i know, Gatherer get its db from wowhead nodes...but i could be wrong

----------


## Elite Tracker

I think gathere with the HUD does dosplay a map with all node locations and tracks your farming path. 

So with routes it may pre-determine the path and make less guess work.

----------


## Mickegr

Very useful, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## wowjet

You can also update your gatherer database with info from wowhead.
Its called Gatherer DB, you can find here Gatherer addon for World of Warcraft

----------


## jps_smoker

Thanks Mate, had quite a break of wow and was too lazy since then to gather new addons, +rep.

----------


## myown

erm i got a problem if i wanna create a route it says no data selected for new route but i cant select any data : /

----------


## mrmr

you cannot select any data simply cause you don't have any data.
You need to install a set of datas, like:
GatherMate_Data - World of Warcraft - WowAce.com

Once this "addon" is installed and running you'll get data to select, under the page.
Just follow the screenshots guide and you should do  :Smile:

----------


## Zordin

i downloaded and installed the GatherMate_Data... apperently i dont get any data from that file, the routes addon cant find anything and theres nothing on my map

Edit: fixed, never knew i had to manually import em with gathermate xD sorry
+rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrmr

ouch, sorry :P
That's missing from my guide indeed.
But it's so much time i've installed those, that i kinda forgot.

+rep to ya for the hint...gonna add it to the first post

----------


## misterx

In combination with Mr .trackit if you are a miner and herber like me, then is this THING AWESOME

----------


## DLC

Thank You very much.

----------


## mrmr

side note: you can install both GatherMate and Gatherer

----------


## mrmr

bump! bump! bump!

----------


## khangging

This is what I do, works very well =]

----------


## Wiseguy42

And how does this work with gasclouds? I've yet to find a gatherer addon that tracks them.

----------


## mrmr

bumpbumping

----------


## masolina01

you arent supposed to bump your own threads.

----------

